# Help dating some recent finds.



## nksave40 (Jun 20, 2011)

I need some help dating a few bottles i recently picked up,
 the first is a clark's beverages from brookville pa markings on bottom are
 1213
 B (in a circle) 9
 2









 And the second is a Moxie from adams bottling works New Kensington pa the markings on this bottle are embossed right below neck it says trademark reg. us pat office and embossed near the bottom it reads registered contents 7 fl oz and right below that really small it says o . o . c . 725-6












 any help would be great thanks.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey nksave,






 "B in a circle.........Brockway Machine Bottle Company (1907-1933); Brockway Glass Company (1933-1988), Brockway, Pennsylvania. "B in a circle" mark was first used in 1925. In 1964, 10 of the 12 Hazel-Atlas Glass Co. plants were acquired. Brockway eventually had (at one time) up to 16 different plant locations. In 1973, (besides the Brockway PA plant), factories were located at Muskogee, OK; Lapel, IN; Crenshaw, PA; Freehold, NJ; Parkersburg, WV; Washington, PA (2 plants); Rosemount, MN; Zanesville, OH; Montgomery, AL; Ada, OK; Oakland, CA and Pomona, CA. Brockway Glass was purchased by Owens-Illinois, Inc. in 1988, and the Brockway, PA plant is currently in operation as Owens-Illinois' plant #18. For a list of Brockway Glass plant codes in use during 1973 (courtesy of Dick Cole, fruitjar.org), click here ." From.

 Here's the Brockway information on your Clark's:


----------



## nksave40 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you surfaceone for your help i really appriciate it.  Does anyone have any info on the moxie bottle?


----------

